# A girl gets old:)



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, my name's Yana and after 42 years of dancing I came to the point of hanging my pointes...due to excess weight, part disability, part menopause and so on.

Hope to find some good advice and friendly people here and get my old young self back, shed the weigh and get fitter. Thanks.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome Yana

loads of knowledgeable people on here will help you reach your goals


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

42 is nowhere near old!

Welcome, you'll get loadsa useful help and support here..

Don't be scared of lifting weights by the way (only say that cos a lot of women think they might get muscley and avoid them when they can really help for losing weight)..

Best of luck


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, v.kind of you. I am 47, I dance since I was 5... I am not scared to lift weights, without the male anatomy and the ratio of est/test I will never bulk unless gear myself. Just started to walk again after nearly 3 years of recovery and physio being in a car crash so life is very different now, even I am v.different physically and mentally as ell. So I gues I have to start from the beginning. I can clearly see there are a lot of knowledgeable people here and hope to get things moving after been in a scuter for 2 years.Have a great weekend and best of luck to you too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome...what field of dance was u in? Ballet?


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Yes...ballet..although I have a job as well...now due to the circumstances I am not too bad at bellydancing  ..enough fat on my tummy for the shimmies...well got to dance something although was advised by friends to join a gym but just try to digest the idea first. I am not confident right now, fat and all. Besides dont even now what the equipment is called and what it is used for...yeah you all can laugh now...but my ex is in martial so I find your world fascinating especially the PED...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:thumb:

Welcome Yana.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

welcome...

there are some folk here in their 50's in great condition so dont write yourself off just yet


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hello and welcome...what field of dance was u in? Ballet?


i thought this was your new journal for a sec


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Yana.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Hey thanks guys for being so welcoming here. I think I should start a thread and explain where I am at this stage just dont know where to start. I mean I don want to bore people to dead but my life has transformed itself in a way that I still struggle to comprehend. Well if nothing else I can enter into the heavy weight category of bellydancing ..at least something should keep me alive...now that I can finally walk again.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome.

as you will see by our golden oldie of the forum @banzi

Age isn't such a big factor in this game (unlike other physical sports/tasks etc). You will get plenty of help here and advice.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Yeah thanks Jalex, but Banzi is a man...where the test runs things are a different universe....anyway you are right...I havent given up the fight yet...but the fat wins most of the time it drives me insane>


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your goals.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Stphen and a nice weekend to you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> i thought this was your new journal for a sec


ur a cruel mean nasty...fat.....cnut


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Yana said:


> Yeah thanks Jalex, but Banzi is a man...where the test runs things are a different universe....anyway you are right...I havent given up the fight yet...but the fat wins most of the time it drives me insane>


Well yes, he does claim to be a man, that is true.

My point was that (despite the inherent differences, including drugs etc), he has a hard work ethic and mentality which has given him great results. Don't take dedication and hard work for granted, it will see you most of the journey.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ur a cruel mean nasty...fat.....cnut


almost

aint fat, sometimes cruel, always a cunnt xx


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> almost
> 
> aint fat, sometimes cruel, always a cunnt xx


Lol..but FATASS HEAVY ASS U can sugar coat it how u like...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..but FATASS HEAVY ASS U can sugar coat it how u like...


sugar on the ass


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Hello and welcome...what field of dance was u in? Ballet?


Im partial to dancing in fields myself


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im partial to dancing in fields myself


Ok...what genre would have been better....

I bet u are. I was in ramsgate yday I did look out for boots an braces to no avail.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> sugar on the ass


Brown


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im partial to dancing in fields myself


Naked I bet!! :lol:


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Guys you do have fun dont you?  ...How about I teach you the pas de deux (could be in the fields as well)  and you tell me what the strange stuff in the gym is called? And what do you say or do to people when you get there? Like ''Hey I am here, now WHAT?'' I am almost sertain Latbreaker will volunteer to enlighten me being a paradise engineer and on loads of meds...I tend to feel safer around people on meds, make me feel almost normal...and I have grown loving all sorts of stuff - ground or underground or in the background


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yana said:


> Yes...ballet..although I have a job as well...now due to the circumstances I am not too bad at bellydancing  ..enough fat on my tummy for the shimmies...well got to dance something although was advised by friends to join a gym but just try to digest the idea first. I am not confident right now, fat and all. Besides dont even now what the equipment is called and what it is used for...yeah you all can laugh now...but my ex is in martial so I find your world fascinating especially the PED...


See yes can't beat a Good shimmie :thumbup1: they usually have trainers in the gym to help if ur not sure of things so u will be fine.

What's PED??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@latblaster ...correct me if I'm wrong but I think she meant u latbreaker ...she sure got u down as pill popper considering all u said was hi welcome!! Unless she been stalking u...does this excite u? :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yana said:


> Guys you do have fun dont you?  ...How about I teach you the pas de deux (could be in the fields as well)  and you tell me what the strange stuff in the gym is called? And what do you say or do to people when you get there? Like ''Hey I am here, now WHAT?'' *I am almost sertain Latbreaker* will volunteer to enlighten me being a paradise engineer and on *Was a long time ago*.loads of meds...I tend to feel safer around people on meds, make me feel almost normal...and I have grown loving all sorts of stuff - ground or underground or in the background


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Love my shimmies, afraid not yet as good as some of the best but still manage. I think you appreciate the shimmies of this one guys, and I was on her workshops, want that derrier I am a desperado now...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Llc1hS5Rc..enjoy

And no, I am not stalking latbreaker...he kindly promised me to share his meds history with me. And I love chemistry, my late mama was a pharmacologist, she used to design meds and research them, so I am still fascinated by her books.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

PEDs - ot pets  ...Performance Enhancing Drugs...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2015)

-


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

yeah, thats right, classics go nicely with metal...ever seen the concert of KISS with the Sydney Opera House Symphonic Orchestra? Priceless. And Metalica with the Wiener Staats I think it was...my fave is Nazareth though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ok...what genre would have been better....
> 
> I bet u are. I was in ramsgate yday I did look out for boots an braces to no avail.


Were you? I was out and about, I was in the red lion pub most of the afternoon doing some work, you may have seen me running about in the rain in a grey t shirt


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Naked I bet!! :lol:


Never


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Were you? I was out and about, I was in the red lion pub most of the afternoon doing some work, you may have seen me running about in the rain in a grey t shirt


Really...yes it wasn't raining it was flipping chucking it down!!! U weren't doin the scaffolding stuff was u I saw loads of blokes doing tht


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Yana welcome and the best of luck with your goals


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Never
> 
> View attachment 171686


lad in the chair be like...

fvck sake, not again


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Thanks v.much.Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> @Yana welcome and the best of luck with your goals


I like the avatar


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yana said:


> Hi everyone, my name's Yana and after 42 years of dancing I came to the point of hanging my pointes...due to excess weight, part disability, part menopause and so on.
> 
> Hope to find some good advice and friendly people here and get my old young self back, shed the weigh and get fitter. Thanks.


So you have danced for 42 years and danced ballet ref your points quote. This will be some challenge to get you back to your old self tbh.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> So you have danced for 42 years and danced ballet ref your points quote. This will be some challenge to get you back to your old self tbh.


At least you say it is a challenge. The docs and the (psycho) therapy specialist say its impossible. Post trauma, adrenal depletion, drug-induced pseudo Cushing, dead thyroid, broken ankle and knee, pre-diabetes, menopause. They say tranquilizers will help. I say vodka helps better and costs cheaper, ice is even free.

Now if I have to be totally honest with myself maybe its not going to happen, but I want to shed the excess and if not able to wear the pointes at least I can wear a bellydancing shimmy belt on an amateur competition level. Shouldnt be that impossible I dare thinking.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yana said:


> At least you say it is a challenge. The docs and the (psycho) therapy specialist say its impossible. Post trauma, adrenal depletion, drug-induced pseudo Cushing, dead thyroid, broken ankle and knee, pre-diabetes, menopause. They say tranquilizers will help. I say vodka helps better and costs cheaper, ice is even free.
> 
> Now if I have to be totally honest with myself maybe its not going to happen, but I want to shed the excess and if not able to wear the pointes at least I can wear a bellydancing shimmy belt on an amateur competition level. Shouldnt be that impossible I dare thinking.


:no:


----------



## Esztu (May 14, 2015)

Hi Yana  Thanks, you're actually the only one who was trying to answer my question over there, all these big headed people care about is their rule they haven't even read properly.. :/ I'll find out it alone I guess. Good luck on your fitness journey. You seem to be a strong girl, I'm sure you'll find your way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Really...yes it wasn't raining it was flipping chucking it down!!! U weren't doin the scaffolding stuff was u I saw loads of blokes doing tht


No I was in the pub opposite doing work on my phone lol, as if id be out there doing manual labour in the ****ing rain :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No I was in the pub opposite doing work on my phone lol, as if id be out there doing manual labour in the ****ing rain :lol:


Lol oh yh...

Well would u look at that so close and yet so far


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh yh...
> 
> Well would u look at that so close and yet so far


Youll have to drop me a message first next time and you can take me for lunch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Youll have to drop me a message first next time and you can take me for lunch


Yh But hold up ur the one with all the millions and sod off u don't pay tax..u buy me lunch tiger


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yh But hold up ur the one with all the millions and sod off u don't pay tax..u buy me lunch tiger


Ladies first n all that, and there was me trying to be a gentleman :lol:

ill buy lunch, you get the travel lodge, it overlooks the harbour, would be right romantic :blush:


----------

